# Just ordered my first v60 kit



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Ive just ordered a v60 kit to give it a go, never done it before ive always used french press and espresso.

My first question is on the grind setting, at the minute i plan on using my sage grinder to grind my beans but im unsure where to start on the setting front, so any advice would be much appreciated.

I have some fresh beans that im grinding on setting 11 for an espresso (18g in 40g out in 30 seconds) and not sure how much coarser to go for the v60. I understand that its down to trial and error as with any coffee making, but a few pointers to get me started would be a massive help.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Depends on the paper it comes with. I got a set comes with 100 papers and they required much coarser grind. But as a starting point id try 35-40 first.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Inspector said:


> Depends on the paper it comes with. I got a set comes with 100 papers and they required much coarser grind. But as a starting point id try 35-40 first.


 I will wait and see what papers are with it.

The sage grinder only goes up to 30 on the outer burrs so will will adjust the inner too in that case.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Oh sorry i knew it goes up to 60. As you said wait for the papers first, then try 30, if it is still slow draw down, adjust the upper burr.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

@Dalerst when you say your Sage grinder, is it a stand alone or built in on a BE?

What brew regime/size are you planning to use with the V60?


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

MWJB said:


> @Dalerst when you say your Sage grinder, is it a stand alone or built in on a BE?
> 
> What brew regime/size are you planning to use with the V60?


 Its the built in one on my barista touch.

I was going to start with 30g to 500ml of water, start with pouring 60ml at first then swirl and leave for about 30 seconds before slowly adding the rest of the water over 2 minutes ish.

But happy to adjust on any recommendations, like i said never had one before.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dalerst said:


> Its the built in one on my barista touch.
> 
> I was going to start with 30g to 500ml of water, start with pouring 60ml at first then swirl and leave for about 30 seconds before slowly adding the rest of the water over 2 minutes ish.
> 
> But happy to adjust on any recommendations, like i said never had one before.


 I'd be concerned that if you want to keep using the touch for espresso, you might not want to be adjusting top burr setting. Therefore, you might be limited to finer grinds, smaller brews.

Maybe start with 14g bloom 30g/20s, then pour up to 200g total straight down middle, ending 1:30 & report back.

If you're anticipating a 30g;500g brew, I'm assuming you have an 02 on order?


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

MWJB said:


> If you're anticipating a 30g;500g brew, I'm assuming you have an 02 on order?


 To be honest im not sure, didnt know there was 2 different types.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

01 and O2 are the size drippers, and quite a few others around


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

Even the larger one isn't all that big IMO. I prefer using my parents old Mellita dripper


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Get a Clever dripper I have one.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Jony said:


> Get a Clever dripper I have one.


 Will see how i get on with the v60 first.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I have five different ones, six including aeropress


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Jony said:


> I have five different ones, six including aeropress


 Haha jony how coffee gear do you own? What's favourite?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

It's eye watering. I must admit V60 o2 with one I got off the water King stroke Filter king = MWJB I think it was haha


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Jony said:


> I have five different ones, six including aeropress


 Do they all get used regular?


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

So its finally arrived. Did my first brew with it yesterday. I have purchased a rhino hand grinder so i dont need to keep messing with the settings on my machine. Its not the best so it will be going back.

Anyway yesterday's brew i had my grinds way to fine, at the end of the extraction i had what looked like a solid clump in the filter, it was 3.55 from start to finish, it tasted ok though. Today i will try again with much coarser grind and plan on doing 14g in and 20/20 up to 200g


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I found adding more grounds to the cup made it alot easier to brew. I now use 20g


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

My v60 arrived today.

Tried 15g with 250ml water. 
medium roast Guatemalan ground medium to coarse.

Tastest very nice! Probably the first time I have enjoyed a long black! What was amazing was the clarity, it was almost translucent!

A tad on the weak side so going to up to 20g tomorrow or drop water in to 200.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

TomHughes said:


> My v60 arrived today.
> 
> Tried 15g with 250ml water.
> medium roast Guatemalan ground medium to coarse.
> ...


 20:250g (1:12.5) is a fairly intense brew ratio, it might not be that easy to extract well, whilst strength may go up, it might be hard to get past tangy/unripe flavours. 1:16 to 1:14 is easy enough to extract.

I find 250g an awkward amount to brew with, because if you want to break up the pours to increase extraction, 250 less bloom is tricky to divide up into intuative amounts. Using say, 220-240g can make things easier, e.g. 230g could give 30g bloom & 2 pours of 100g/4 pours of 50g, 240g could give 6 pours of 40g, 8 pours of 30g. I'm around SCAA drip grind (about as coarse as practical for 1 mug brews) and I'm doing 11 pours of 20g every 20s.

If it's an 02, you might want to be finer & use fewer pours/fuller brewer to keep agitation manageable.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

MWJB said:


> 20:250g (1:12.5) is a fairly intense brew ratio, it might not be that easy to extract well, whilst strength may go up, it might be hard to get past tangy/unripe flavours. 1:16 to 1:14 is easy enough to extract.
> 
> I find 250g an awkward amount to brew with, because if you want to break up the pours to increase extraction, 250 less bloom is tricky to divide up into intuative amounts. Using say, 220-240g can make things easier, e.g. 230g could give 30g bloom & 2 pours of 100g/4 pours of 50g, 240g could give 6 pours of 40g, 8 pours of 30g. I'm around SCAA drip grind (about as coarse as practical for 1 mug brews) and I'm doing 11 pours of 20g every 20s.
> 
> If it's an 02, you might want to be finer & use fewer pours/fuller brewer to keep agitation manageable.


 Cool thanks. I'll give that a go. I went for the 01 as it's just for me.

temp wise the osmio only puts out at around 90-92, measuring mid stream with thermometer. Is this going to be hot enough?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

TomHughes said:


> Cool thanks. I'll give that a go. I went for the 01 as it's just for me.
> 
> temp wise the osmio only puts out at around 90-92, measuring mid stream with thermometer. Is this going to be hot enough?


 Can you not mix some Osmio with tap water & boil in the kettle?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

MWJB said:


> Can you not mix some Osmio with tap water & boil in the kettle?


 Not much side space so got rid!


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> A tad on the weak side so going to up to 20g tomorrow or drop water in to 200.


 I would be interested in knowing the results, 20g seems a high dose for 200g?

I did one today 14g with a 240g final brew, 40g bloom the 20g every 20 seconds. Was in improvement on mondays but still to fine on the grind.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Dalerst said:


> I would be interested in knowing the results, 20g seems a high dose for 200g?
> 
> I did one today 14g with a 240g final brew, 40g bloom the 20g every 20 seconds. Was in improvement on mondays but still to fine on the grind.


 Oh I meant up dose OR reduce water. 
I think I'm going to try around 220-30.

I want 200 in the cup, any idea how much water stays in the grinds?


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Oh I meant up dose OR reduce water.
> I think I'm going to try around 220-30.
> 
> I want 200 in the cup, any idea how much water stays in the grinds?


 The one i did yesterday ended up 40g lighter after the pour if that make sence? So 240g ended up at 200g when i removed the filter from the v60.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Generally speaking the liquid retained ratio (LRR) is approximately 2.1 X dose

Eg. 13.5g brewed with 225g water gives around 196g output


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Step21 said:


> Generally speaking the liquid retained ratio (LRR) is approximately 2.1 X dose
> 
> Eg. 13.5g brewed with 225g water gives around 196g output


 Nice, thanks. I'll go for 230.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

TomHughes said:


> Oh I meant up dose OR reduce water.
> I think I'm going to try around 220-30.
> 
> I want 200 in the cup, any idea how much water stays in the grinds?


 You tried Hoffman's recipe?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Joe shorrock said:


> You tried Hoffman's recipe?


 Yeh I was doing his 60g per Litre


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Am I meant to be re-boiling water during the bloom phase? 
currently I'm doing it next to the hub, using a metal milk jug to get the water to temp on the gas ring


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Second attempt this morning, slightly finer grind, 15g 240ml. Definitely more tang potentially too much. Slightly mouth drying so I'm thinking over extracted slightly


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Second attempt this morning, slightly finer grind, 15g 240ml. Definitely more tang potentially too much. Slightly mouth drying so I'm thinking over extracted slightly


 How fine are you on the grind? I did one last night 240g 14g coffee, and it was 4 minutes to full extraction


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Dalerst said:


> How fine are you on the grind? I did one last night 240g 14g coffee, and it was 4 minutes to full extraction


 Not sure, probably about halfway between french press and espresso grind on the mignon


----------



## djam (Mar 26, 2020)

I enjoy this recipe for 1 cup... quite a large cup albeit! - https://coffeeadastra.com/2018/11/30/brewing-better-coffee/

To summarise:

- 22g - 352g out (1:16 ratio)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

TomHughes said:


> Second attempt this morning, slightly finer grind, 15g 240ml. Definitely more tang potentially too much. Slightly mouth drying so I'm thinking over extracted slightly


 Tang would indicate under. We need more than just the weights to grasp what's going on.

Are you pouring with the milk jug?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

djam said:


> I enjoy this recipe for 1 cup... quite a large cup albeit! - https://coffeeadastra.com/2018/11/30/brewing-better-coffee/
> 
> To summarise:
> 
> - 22g - 352g out (1:16 ratio)


 No wonder you are tempted to summarise a 26 point brew guide 

That's 352g in, not out.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

MWJB said:


> Tang would indicate under. We need more than just the weights to grasp what's going on.
> 
> Are you pouring with the milk jug?


 Yes, that's all I have! 
I am probably not getting a good spread and distribution of water, tend to end up with a fair amount of the grinds up the sides


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

djam said:


> I enjoy this recipe for 1 cup... quite a large cup albeit! - https://coffeeadastra.com/2018/11/30/brewing-better-coffee/
> 
> To summarise:
> 
> - 22g - 352g out (1:16 ratio)


 Trying to read this but I'm stuck on wondering what on earth a telescope run is. ¯\_(⊙_ʖ⊙)_/¯


----------



## SDM (Apr 1, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Am I meant to be re-boiling water during the bloom phase?
> currently I'm doing it next to the hub, using a metal milk jug to get the water to temp on the gas ring


 I use a pouring kettle on a gas ring. Once it's up to boiling, I turn the heat right down (as in turn it up beyond full heat until it is about to go out and the flame is barely visible). This will keep the water at a steady 98-99°C, as hot as you can go without bubbling.

If I take it off the heat once I start pouring, my water temperature will drop to 92°C by the time I finish my pours, with the slurry temp down to 75°C after pouring and about 62°C by the end of drawdown!

You can't really go too hot for a V60.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

TomHughes said:


> Yes, that's all I have!
> I am probably not getting a good spread and distribution of water, tend to end up with a fair amount of the grinds up the sides


 OK, maybe grind medium, medium fine.

Weigh your water into the jug, maybe add 5g to allow for evaporation.

Bloom 30g, stir, leave for 90s. Reboil during the bloom, then pour the entire jug in quickly, I mean like in 30s (if you can safely get all your brew water in the brewer in less time, try this at a finer grind). Stir at surface once.

Pouring with a regular spout can make for quite a disturbed pour, so it can be best to get the pour done as quick as you can, if you can't be precise. This disturbance can kick up silt & cause bittering notes, even when you under-extract, so you get tangy sourness & bitterness at the same time. Grinding can't fix this without increasing one of the faults.


----------



## djam (Mar 26, 2020)

MWJB said:


> No wonder you are tempted to summarise a 26 point brew guide 🙂
> 
> That's 352g in, not out.





grumble said:


> Trying to read this but I'm stuck on wondering what on earth a telescope run is. ¯\_(⊙_ʖ⊙)_/¯


 I know right.. the detail really is quite something!

And sorry yes, 352g in.

I do like this recipe for 1 cup and tend to go for James Hoffman's 30g brew (which is on youtube) if I'm making for 2


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

MWJB said:


> OK, maybe grind medium, medium fine.
> 
> Weigh your water into the jug, maybe add 5g to allow for evaporation.
> 
> Bloom 30g, stir, leave for 90s. Reboil during the bloom, then pour the entire jug in quickly, I mean like in 30s (if you can safely get all your brew water in the brewer in less time, try this at a finer grind). Stir at surface once.


 Only had 11.3g of beans left so gave this a go at my typical V60 grind (Feldgrind V1 @ 2+5). 188g of water in kettle, 182g in the brewer (easy fit), 157g in the cup. 2:27 to dry bed & left to drip. Pleasant, clean, but a little weak.

Ran through a bit quick but still hit 1.25%TDS/18%EY, definitely could boost the extraction by grinding finer &/or making a larger brew.

EDIT: Brain fart on my part, I actually ground the coffee on my Niche which is set a fair bit coarser (~20% @ 600um) than the quoted Feldgrind setting (~30% @ 600um), I did intend to grind on the Feld but robotically threw the beans in the Niche instead.


----------

